# Post a pic of the best bottle you own or have ever owned



## LayerSlayer

Let's stick with value.

 We all have bottles we love where money doesn't matter but I am talking about money bottles.

 Here is mine:






 I bought it for $10.


----------



## glass man

Very,very nice! The way it is sitting on that post puts the "BOTTLE BREAKING FEAR" IN ME!


----------



## baltbottles

Here's one of my better Baltimore Pontils

 Chris

 J.W. Bull's - Diarrher Curative - Baltimore


----------



## Jim

Here is mine. This is a pontiled Pittsburgh medicine bottle, c. 1840-50s. The sides are embossed PREPARED BY// H. VAN. VLECK. It is the only one of its type known to exist, as far as I know. There are other variants of H. Van Vleck bottles, but I have not seen another like this.  ~Jim


----------



## Jim

Side embossing:


----------



## LC

I am told that this is the best bottle I have . Bought it in an anitque store in Tucson Arizona about ten years ago .


----------



## LayerSlayer

That shape is unreal.

 I've never seen anything like that.

 As far as that cobalt demijohn goes, I went to a flea market my wife loves to go to and looked through the the old guy's bottles.  It was the usual screw top hell.  I was on my way out when he stopped me and reached on a high shelf for a bottle wrapped in wicker that was hidden behind a picture.  He asked if I liked it.  I tried to act like it was nothing when I saw that cobalt color and sloping collar.  I asked what he wanted for it and he said $10.  

 It pulled almost $700 on Ebay.


----------



## capsoda

Top of the line for me was the famous Pepsi Hutch from Escambia Pepsi Cola Bottling Co. in Pensacola FL owned by Jacob Lipps. I have others that I like more but when the hutch left my collection it fetched 2 grand.


----------



## dollarbill

Heres a Butler ink from Cincinnati O. 1845 to1850S. Not sure what its really worth and it doesn't really matter as this is my top ink and its staying in my collection for a long time to come the Lord willing . I do know that a lite olive colored one went for 10,000 from the Roger Long collection and this is the only grass green one I've seen . Theres quite a few out there in aqua that sale for a few hundred .Anyway made my day the day I dug it .Thanks for looken and as allways good luck diggen and finding to all.
            bill


----------



## Runner

One of my best bottles.  "Jacob Pinkerton Wahoo & Calisaya Bitters"  I found in the river a couple of summers ago.  Not sure of the value. Any one have any idea?? But I know its one of my best bottles. Definatly stays on the top shelf for as long as I'm around. The picture doesn't show it, but its more of a gasoline color or light honey amber.

 Runner


----------



## Wilkie

Pioneer Whiskey from San Francisco.  This is the later version, tooled top.  Worth about 700 bucks.  This is actually the least valuable of the Pioneer whiskey's.  

 This was a yard sale find in the late 70's.  I seem to recall paying 15 dollars for it, I was a kid so it couldn't have been much more than that.


----------



## ajohn

GARDNER&LANDON SHARON SULPHUR WATER.Just tumbled by Digger Ry. Came out beautiful!


----------



## ajohn

The base(Didn't mean to make the last picture life size)Always wondered what kind of pontil that is?


----------



## earlyglass

Not sure if it is "my best", but certainly up there... and a really cool IMPRESSIVE bottle! 

 It is a demijohn size bottle (towers over that quart Lamoille mineral water!), very Stoddard looking, olive amber color, tiny seed bubbles, applied double collared top, and an iron PONTIL base....

 and embossed!... "OLD VIRGINIA PEACH BRANDY"!

 One of those bottles that you hold and say, "what the hell..."


----------



## LC

I plan on owning one of those *in the next life* ........................


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Here is my money doesn't matter (yet) bottle.[]


----------



## adshepard

Best and favorite bottle is the "Dr. Manly Hardy's - Jaundice Bitters - Bangor ME" that I recovered a few years back in the waters off Eastport, Maine.  It is very whittled, open pontiled and has a top that I have not seen on most other examples.






 Alan


----------



## midway49

I sell most of the bottles I dig, so this is the best I have right now.  Front:  "H. Nash & Co./  Cincinnati"


----------



## midway49

Back:  "S. P./  This Bottle/ To Be Returned"       IP


----------



## JustGlass

This is the best one I ever owned. Picked it up at a antique shop for $73.00. My family talked me into selling it because they were afraid that it might get damaged. I sold it on ebay for $1550.00. Nice profit but now probably worth double that. I wish I still had it as it was one the nicest bottle I ever layed eyes on.


----------



## glass man

WOW JUST GLASS! WOW EVERYONE!THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING BOUT! ONE OF THE BEST THREADS! HOPE TO GET SOMEN ON HERE! SO FAR I WANT THE BOTTLE JIM HAS : LOVE THE NECK,AND EVERY THANG BOUT IT! BUT I AM A MED. MAN AT HEART! JAMIE     WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woody

Here's mine. A Farley's Ink that I dug here in New Hampshire.


----------



## woody

Another picture.


----------



## LC

UHMMMM , I do not have a Nash amongst my Cincinnati sodas , you can send me that one for Xmas ! Of course I would rather have the paneled quart should you happen to have an extra one just laying around !!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

On the back of mine it say this Bottle/to be returned to my shelf []


----------



## beendiggin

> "Jacob Pinkerton Wahoo & Calisaya Bitters" I found in the river a couple of summers ago. Not sure of the value. Any one have any idea??


 
 $700.00 and up in Ring's book in amber.


----------



## beendiggin

A common mold in an uncommon color : light yellow green.   It was in a basement root cellar that was loaded with ketchups, Balls, and other junk.


----------



## Runner

Thanks for the reply to the "Jacob Pinkerton" bottle Lobeycat, now I can't let my wife see this post or she'll want me to sell it.
 She can be quite hilarious, I'll show her some extremely rare bottle, on one of the auction sites that sold for lets say $3,000.00.  First thing she says is "Do we own one of those".  My response, "maybe I'll find one next year".  Thats the "secret" on why she lets me snorkel and dig all summer.  All kidding aside, my wife is great.   Our home looks like a bottle museum and she's never complained once.
 Just no bottles in her office.

 Runner


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> A common mold in an uncommon color : light yellow green.   It was in a basement root cellar that was loaded with ketchups, Balls, and other junk.


   WISH I COULD HAVE SEEN YOUR FACE WHEN YOU FOUND THIS AMONST ALL THAT!!!!  WOW! FAROUT!!!!!!  JAMIE


----------



## dollarbill

Wow these are all great bottle's all,But that Farley's is one sweet ink Woody .  Heres a pic of a bottle ya don't see much  that I sold for 600.00   American oil Cumberlin river Kentucky


----------



## sjbrian

have'nt been to this forum in a long time. this is one of my favorites: JJw peters gin


----------



## Tony14

Heres mine...not as old as your guys stuff but it can still put a good chunk of change in your pocket[].


----------



## bottlediger

Tony, you get any high offers on that guy yet? I figured you would have sold it by now, might be a bad time with this economy however

 Digger Ry


----------



## Tony14

Ry, As of now no offers on her but i havent really been trying to much. Im kind of keeping my eye on ebay for a clear one with some damage but a lid so i can get that....but im going to be selling this one one way or the other in a while. []. Need the money for my college tuition and what not. I figure ill bring it to the milwaukee bottle show in feb. see if i get any offers there if not then ill start looking through on-line places for a buyer. Want to try and stay off of ebay if at all possible []


----------



## LC

Could have bought four of those with the original lids a few years back for 1600 bucks  Tony . Only problem did not have the money at the time . Had to buy them all , he would not sell me just one of them . I do have a clear one but always wanted a green one . Could have made a few bucks on that deal if I had had the blasted money to buy them . Thats the way it goes though .


----------



## Dabeel

I really like this one I uncovered in Sacramento over a year ago. It's not embossed but it is a sparkly ice blue in color with a really drippy applied lip.
 Just displays really nicely!


----------



## Road Dog

Here's one I let loose awhile back.


----------



## Tony14

Hey LC. Thats a tough spot. That definately would have been a nice buy.  Its too bad that he wouldnt sell them individually. Well if I dont sell mine at the milwaukee bottle show the first spot its being offered is right here []


----------



## phil44

This is my favorite group perhaps the center of my collection. All pontiled and embossed the same Hampton's V Tincture- Mortimer & Mowbray -Balto.Most of these were dug by me and my friends some of who are on this foum.


----------



## Lordbud

This is one I posted a while back, still my all-time best that I found in an 1860s creekbank dump back in 1975-76.


----------



## Lordbud

FOR MAN AND BEAST is says on the back.  Any Western diggers seen another one of these?  Maybe one came out of the "Big Dig" in 1998?


----------



## baltbottles

Phil,

 I never get tired of seeing that picture of your hamptons group.

 Chris


----------



## appliedlips

Phil,that is a very impressive run of great bottles.I hope to find one,someday.

       Here is one I let go of a while back and was probably the most attractive bottle I have ever owned.It had a couple radiating potstones otherwise it would have sold for $20,000+.I still made out very well but it is one of only two regrets(the other I replaced).The color was second to none that I have seen.


----------



## appliedlips

The other side


----------



## bottlediger

Wow Bro, very nice flask. I love how crude it is and the color is amazing! Did you dig that piece?

 Digger Ry


----------



## appliedlips

Ryan,

       No,unfortunately I didn't dig that one.If I had I would have never sold it.I have been lucky enough to have dug a couple of aquas in this mold.I found it in antique mall one day along side of more common Cornucopia-Urn in a ginger ale color.The clerk told me the owner of the mall was the one selling them.She went on to tell me that he brought them in looked in the Kovel's price guide,found a listing for a eagle - cornucopia in green (probably one of the common New England molds) and priced it at $375 and the other at $175.After calling the owner and explaining the damage I bought the pair for $400.I knew it was a good one at the time but not how good.I sold it for alot more than that.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

Here's the best and favorite of my Maine smooth base bottles, it's a Peruvian Tonic Bitters from W. F. Phillips & Co. of Portland (1856-1883).


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles

Even has some partial paper label.  I picked this up on ebay last spring, seller wasn't a bottle person and had a vague description.  Paid arond $45, value around $600.


----------



## glass man

THIS IS LITERALLY BRINGING OUT THE "BEST" IN EVERYONE AND I AM THANKFUL FOR IT ,CAUSE I AM SEEING BOTTLES THAT ARE AMAZING !! HAVE NEVER SEEN IN YEARS OF BOTTLE SHOWS,MAGAZINES, OR IN BOOKS!!


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Jamie have to agree this is one of the best threads ever started with some truely amazing bottles . There is one other in the collectors chat about inks that is a great one too.What  a great looking flask there Doug makes me think maybe I'd ike to collect a few of them to. Love the colors there to Phil44  . Thanks all for sharing  your beautiful bottles And as allways good luck diggen and finding . Cant help but post another while not really old but quit rare from Byrds Antactic expedition. 1928 '29 
             bill


----------



## LayerSlayer

Great thread.

 It is great to have a place to go shoot the bull with people that get it.

 As most of you know, it is hard to explain our passion to most people.

 It has been great seeing these bottles.

 It is interesting to hear the stories as much as see the bottles.

 I narrowed this thread down to money bottles just so everyone from all over could be on the same page but our hobby is more about the local if you guys are like me.  I have my bottles with local embossing that wouldn't bring $20 on Ebay that I wouldn't take $500 for them, especially if I dug them.  Hard to put a price on a great local bottle when you spent 2 or 3 weekends on dry digs before it showed itself.  I figure you guys are the same.


----------



## Jim

I'm with you 100%. The local history is my main interest when I dig (plus, of course, scoring nice bottles whenever possible!). I have a very well-deserved reputation locally as someone who doesn't have the time of day for vulture antique dealers looking to make a killing from diggers. They just can't understand why I would want to keep everything and not sell it to them for a quick buck. If they want what I have, I say let them do what I do to get them. They never will, because they're all about easy money. Greedbay just sucks, and will never get another dime of my money in selling fees for anything.

 I regularly give away my duplicate local bottles to friends, fellow collectors and my local historical society. That really chafes the "vultures" [].  ~Jim


----------



## phil44

thanks guys, I never dreamed I'd be able to assemble a group like this. It just kind of happened I was a Hampton's magnet over the course of a few years! 

 That early cornucopia is a chest thumper as well all the others I've seen so far keep em coming people!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I hear ya Jimmy.I may sell the Puce Eagle one day near retirement.Or if the wife happened to need a 21.000 dollar leg operation or something along those lines,but then again a peg leg would be much cheaper [8D] 
   All kidding aside, I'm with you, digging is not about making money,I have a job for that.


----------



## passthebottle

Here is a picture of the second open pontil bottle that I have found, the first being the day before in the same hillside dump. Though not the most valuable bottle ion my collection , it is one of my favorites. All it needed was just a rinse out with soapy water to bring it back to sparklymint condition.


----------



## passthebottle

.


----------



## TROG

This is the best bottle I have.

 An English Onion bottle dating from around 1720 that was found being used as a doorstop and full of sand.The seal is of a family crest which I have been unable to find any record of. The lip of this bottle has been removed and a Silver surround put on so the bottle could be used for a decanter.


----------



## TROG

This I consider is my best Pot Lid


----------



## glass man

TROGG,HOW OLD IS THE POT LID,DO YOU KNOW? JAMIE


----------



## texasdigger

This bottle is not as old as most in this thread, but it is just as rare as most of them.  I dug this bottle in a little creek bank dump in north Texas.  I have shown it to just about every real authority on Texas meds, and none of them have ever seen it.  One of our awesome members here found an original add for this company, and was able to help me prove origin.  I found three more of this companies patent meds broke in the same dump (all unknown).  I am not sure what it is worth, but I have had some good offers.  
 side: A.C. Simmons Jr. Med Co Simmons side: Chill Cure tasteless front: ACS jr. monogram trade mark".  From Sherman Texas

 One day I will sell, but I am not sure when.  Great bottles everyone!
 This is an awesomw thread!

 Brad


----------



## TROG

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> TROGG,HOW OLD IS THE POT LID,DO YOU KNOW? JAMIE


 
 Hi Jamie ,
 This lid dates from the early 1860,s
 David


----------



## phil44

Thats a new one to me I'm famliar with some of the 
 American potlids how desirable is this to say a Washington crossing , Taylors Sap., or Royces Dentri.???


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: Tony14
> 
> Heres mine...not as old as your guys stuff but it can still put a good chunk of change in your pocket[].


 

 Tony, found one on ebay so you can get a good est. of what they are going for now. I dont think it will do to well at this time so I would hang on to yours until the economy turns 

 Digger Ry

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Jumbo-elephant-figural-mini-jar-with-cap-Green_W0QQitemZ320318662391QQihZ011QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tony14

Yea ive been keeping track of the ones on ebay. Right now with a lid the average has been in teh 4-500 range. Im going to wait until they start going up. There has been 6 of them on ebay in the last 2 months so a lot of people must be trying to sell them now because of the economy. Right now there are 2 of them if you look carefully.


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: TROG
> 
> This is the best bottle I have.
> 
> An English Onion bottle dating from around 1720 that was found being used as a doorstop and full of sand.The seal is of a family crest which I have been unable to find any record of. The lip of this bottle has been removed and a Silver surround put on so the bottle could be used for a decanter.


 That is one awesome bottle there.


----------



## DiggerBryan

Wow, you guys sure have some nice bottles!

 Tony- I like the jumbo peanut butter jar you have. I dig up a jumbo every now and then have a few oddball sizes but nothing like that!

 Here is my best bottle...if you can call it that. It's a Harden's fire extinguisher. I sold it awhile back on "the bay" for $400.00. I'm kicking myself now.


----------



## ktbi

These are a couple of my favorites...not sure of value but they mean a lot to me as they've been passed down three generations to end up in my hands temporarily until I finally pass them on.  The master ink is a deep cobalt blue - no embossing, but perfect.  The SCA pickle has no embossing either, but it's also perfect and I love the top, plus I have two of them.  The small one in the middle is an OP Balm of A Thousand Flowers.  Haven't had it cleaned and no real urge to do so.
 Enjoyed everyones pictures. Lets see more....Ron


----------



## TROG

Hi Phil,
 The Independance Hall lid is a lot scarcer then the Taylors Saponaceous and the Royce and Esterly,s. Also is harder to get than the Taylors  Black and White and Purple Washington Crossing the Delaware. The best U S Pot Lids are the Taylors  Coloured Washington Crossing the Delaware  and Buffalo Hunt lids.

 David



> ORIGINAL: phil44
> 
> Thats a new one to me I'm famliar with some of the
> American potlids how desirable is this to say a Washington crossing , Taylors Sap., or Royces Dentri.???


----------



## botlenut

Hello everyone, I dont contribute much to the threads on here, but enjoy reading them and seeing everyone's finds. I had to get in on this one. This is likely one of my best bottles. Its a Half-Pint Hanbury Smith Mineral Water in a brilliant Citron, with an orange swirl around the shoulder. Got it at the Baltimore Show a few yrs back. I have almost 20 Colored Half Pints in my collection, but this color takes the cake.


----------



## botlenut

Wow, That was so easy, Here's another of my best. Colored Figural Bottles are another favorite of mine, and this Pontiled A. M. Bininger 1849 Old Kentucky Bourbon Barrel is one of my best. Hope you enjoy the pic.


----------



## botlenut

Here's one more from another of my Collecting Interests, Pontiled Colognes. I couldnt decide which of these Urn Style Colognes I liked best, and I had this little group shot taken already, so here are 4 of my best Colognes. Enjoy.


----------



## CALDIGR2

By far not the best bottle I have ever dug or owned, but I recently let this one go for $$$$$.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Here are a few pictures that show the color of the G11-38 puce Eagle.Dyottville Glass Works Phillida flask a little better.It is hard to get a picture that shows the true color's of this flask.You would have to see it in person to get the real feel.I took these pix with a different camera.
   As to the money issue,I just call this one the retirement bottle.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Other side..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Forget about the bottle how about a slab of that jerky![8D]


----------



## bottle man

Hi just wondering what that nice cobalt demi is worth and is it pontiled? Nice bottles everyone.


----------



## dollarbill

Have to say that is one beautiful bottle there Rick love that color . All the bottles here are Magnifasent to say the least .Green is my favorite  color being dollarbill and all  but have to say that puces is right at the top. Oh and botlenut Wow  .Keep um coming all .Love all the great pics this is fast becomeing my favorite thread . Heres a few green perfums for the early 1900s .


----------



## bottle man

Hi im sorry layer slayer i just saw you put what you sold the demi for. Was it pontiled? Thanks


----------



## caldigs

The best bottle I've dug so far and likely the best bottle I'll ever dig.  At its peak this bottle could have brought around $60,000.


----------



## CALDIGR2

A GOOD one!! The one I dug was super sparkling mint and total 7up green and brought 70K. Too bad the bottles look like they were made yesterday. No crudity usually associated with supposed early flasks. In reality, they are not as aged as some "experts" have claimed. More like early 1880s. We dug 7 Grange fifths and a couple other crackerjacked flasks from the area pits, too.


----------



## caldigs

I'd believe that its an early 80's bottle.  It's hard to see in the photo, but this one is hammer whittled and full of seed bubbles.  Who knows what it would go for if it was 7-Up green !!!!


----------



## #1twin

My most valuable and favorite dug bottle is this SS Coke/Barq's bottle. I mostly like, that it is a local bottle. It is a crown top slug plate that reads, Coca Cola in script across the shoulder and reads BILOXI ARTESIAN BOTTLING WORKS ED. BARQ. PROP. in the slug. It has ROOT on the base. Locals say it is worth at least $1,200. Thanks for looking. Great thread[]
 Still not to good at pictures[8|]   Marvin


----------



## NCdigger5

John Ryan from Savannah in a rare color.  Expert told me it was is worth $400 so not bad.


----------



## beendiggin

> Here's the best and favorite of my Maine smooth base bottles, it's a Peruvian Tonic Bitters from W. F. Phillips & Co. of Portland (1856-1883).


 
 Sam, I've never seen or heard of that bottle. Wow, what a beauty!  How rare is it?


----------



## beendiggin

I just want to say that this is a great post!!!! Keep em coming people. Wow


----------



## earlyglass

Here is a neat remedy... a "Vegetable Cancer & Canker Syrup" by Old Man Howard!


----------



## earlyglass

or maybe a "Celebrated Health Restoring Bitters" prepared by Dr. Jewett!


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: NCdigger5
> 
> John Ryan from Savannah in a rare color.  Expert told me it was is worth $400 so not bad.


    I AM BY NO MEANS AN EXPERT ,BUT $400 SEEMS LOW TO ME. ESPECILLY WHEN THE COMMON COBALT ONE GOES FOR OVER $100 ITSELF! I KNOW TOO, FROM GOING TO GA. BOTTLE SHOWS SINCE 1975,A GOOD MANY PEOPLE I KNOW ARE NUTS OVER SAVANNAH BOTTLES! WISH YOU COULD GET DOWN TO THE ROME GA. BOTTLE SHOW IN  FEB.,USUALLY SAV. COLLECTORS THERE AND MOST CERTAINLY OLDER SODA COLLECTORS! IF I HAD A PICTURE I WOULD SHOW IT AROUND FOR YOU,ALWAYS GOOD TO GET A SECOND OPINION! YEP THEY ARE SOME EXPERTS ON THESE BOTTLES AND IF YOU GOT A EXPERT I AM SURE THEY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT! SAV. AND JOHN RYAN BOTTLES HAVE BEEN COLLECTED SINCE AT LEAST THE 60S, BY A FEW PEOPLE AND NOW THEY ARE MANY .SOME COLLECTIONS CONSIST OF NOTHING BUT SAV. SODAS OR DIFF. VARIATION RYANS. ANYWAY THAT IS MY 6 CENTS WORTH.[6 cents cause of inflation]  IF YOU ARE GONNA KEEP IT ,IT DOES'T MATTER OF COURSE,BUT IF YOU THINK OF SELLING IT I WOULD ASK ALL THE SAV/RYAN COLLECTORS I COULD. ANYWAY VERY NICE! ANY DAMAGE?  JAMIE


----------



## earlyglass

Figured I would share a couple of flasks that I really like... I love the applied tops on these early New England masonic examples!


----------



## earlyglass

and this one... 

 Mr. Henry Schoolcraft!


----------



## glass man

MAN, EARLY GLASS THOSE BOTTLES AIN'T ONLY BEAUTIFUL ,BUT LOOK AS MINT AS MINT CAN BE!! THEY SPARKLE!!I DON'T THINK I COULD CHOSE WHICH ONE I WOULD WANT IF I HAD THE CHOICE! JUST CLOSE MY EYES AND PICK AND COULDN'T BE DISAPPOINTED !! IS ONE YOUR FAVORITE? JAMIE


----------



## earlyglass

I wish I had "A" favorite... too many favorites! 
 I also love this pair of JQ Hill bottles...


----------



## dollarbill

Is Drooling keep um coming


----------



## phil44

*Wowww!!!!!*

 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stardust

*wow, wow, wow []*


----------



## Mike O

Here's mine. a GX-22 log cabin flask


----------



## glass man

NO PICTURE MIKIE O?[&o]


----------



## beendiggin

Mike, those are beautiful pieces of glass. Thanks for bringing the "Old Virginia Peach Brandy" to Brams on Sunday..What a unique bottle...

 Rick...that puce flask.oh man is that fantastic.  Soooo nice!


----------



## NCdigger5

Hey Jamie, there is no damage. I asked someone at a bottle show and he told me $400 but I didnt have a picture.


----------



## Mike O

Oop's Try this


----------



## Mike O

Other side


----------



## CALDIGR2

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> I wish I hadÂ "A" favorite... too many favorites!
> I also love this pair of JQ Hill bottles...


 YIKES!!! THOSE are KILLERS, for sure!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thanks Paul....I love it like a son []


----------



## pyshodoodle

Puce = man word for pink.[]

 Nice bottles everybody!!!


----------



## beendiggin

These are my favorites because I dug them all with my brother in one small spot in a cellar of an old abandoned ship captains house.  One minute I was empty handed, the next minute I had all four, side by side under an old rotted floorboard. Colored and pontiled.........what a day!  Lots of sentimental value.


----------



## woody

Nice Stoddards, Paul!!!


----------



## glass man

WOW PAUL THOSE ARE UNREAL! ALL FOUR AT ONE DIGGING,GEEZ MAN! GREAT MIKE O!!!! RYAN,IF I HAD THE MONEY AND YOU WOULD SELL THEM I WOULD GIVE YOU $500 FOR THAT BOTTLE!!! YEP,YOU BETTER CHECK AROUND! WHEN  AND IF I GET TO GO TO THE ROME,Ga. BOTTLE SHOW I WILL ASK AROUND BOUT A GREEN RYANS,MAY SURPRISE YOU! I KNOW THEY IS A BOOK ON THEM,BUT DON'T GOT IT.FIND OUT MORE ABOUT IT,IF THE PERSON SAID IT IS RARE AND THAT PERSON IS RIGHT ,I HAVE A HARD TIME THINKING IT IS JUST WORTH $400,CAUSE I KNOW HOW CRAZY SOME ARE BOUT THE RYANS! AND IT LOOKS MINT! JAMIE IF YOU SEE ME WANTING TO TRADE YOU 4 OR 5 NICE BOTTLES FOR IT YOU WILL KNOW I FOUND OUT SOMETHING!![] COURSE I COULD BE WRONG! JAMIE


----------



## earlyglass

Paul, Those are wonderful, and to find them together... 

 I ask you... what fun is collecting if you can't share with other collectors! Not sure if anyone here likes blown three mold glass, but it is great EARLY (1820s) American Glass. These were produced in the Northeast, and are as rare as they are beautiful!

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass

Oh yeah Mike O... that Hard Cider is great!

 More BTM glass...


----------



## earlyglass

Another nice pair...


----------



## earlyglass

and finally... a couple of New Yorkers!


----------



## Stardust

EXCELLENT EVERYONE!


----------



## Oldtimer

You people are KILLING me. I am fairly aroused here! Just fantastic, unbelievable, superb, exceptional stuff you are posting!
 I am ashamed to even post my "best", it isn't even in the same zip code as these here. 
 OK, here's the "best one" according to Bram...and since I dug it right under my friend's nose because he was too chicken to reach into a "snake-hole", I have to agree...it's a "Coralene Co. Boston" perfume/scent with origonal stopper and cap...BIM, threads molded into the glass..hard to tell, but it is emerald green..


----------



## Stardust

Come on Richard, Show us what you've got.....
 I'm sure it's great......
 My best is some ship builder in a bottle... So what about that?... or bottles I dug up 
 when I was a kidlit....[] 1.00 bottles ....

 It so exciting just seeing what everyone's got....maybe I've got some better one... but there dusty right now...


----------



## appliedlips

Mike,the bottles and the decanters are amazing.I love those early flasks with the tapered tops.If I owned them or the meds I probably would have rubbed the embossing clean off by now.[]Thanks for sharing


----------



## Oldtimer

Another one of the Coralene Co. Boston..


----------



## Jim

Killer bottles, Mike. You just don't see pieces like that very often. Thanks for posting them, and great photography as well.  ~Jim


----------



## Oldtimer

Another one about equal to the Coralene Co Perfume, Dr. J. Moore's Essence Life, rough tube pontil, super thin flared disc lip.
 Estimates put this between 1825-1840...it's in mint shape, paid $20 at a shop 3 years ago.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

If its pink, so be it,I love it like a daughter [8D]


----------



## Stardust

Richard,
 I love Lay down perfumes... I have 2 special ones now... Love perfumes....What color is that?


----------



## Oldtimer

And the last of my "best", Skoda's discovery compound extract of sarsaparilla Belfast Maine, 4 colored label and dose label, $16 at a pawn shop...


----------



## Oldtimer

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> Richard,
> I love Lay down perfumes... I have 2 special ones now... Love perfumes....What color is that?


 It's emerald green, still full of the contents too. Never opened it. Bram thinks it is worth around $100., but I can't say myself.


----------



## Stardust

Richard,
 that's a beauty!
 If you hold it up to the light will the color show through?
 You have beautiful hands for a digger...


----------



## Oldtimer

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> Richard,
> that's a beauty!
> If you hold it up to the light will the color show through?
> You have beautiful hands for a digger...


 Not really, the contents and thickness prevent it. It is a sweet dark emerald green though.
 LOL @ the hands comment! I wear gloves at work, and have not done any digging to speak of this year. Rain, work, rain, work, rain rain rain rain...


----------



## Stardust

The way your hand was displayed I felt like I was almost doing a spiratual reading....
 Seen a lot of palms in my day and your's was a really nice one... That's all.
 One day it would be fun to see all the hands of bottle collectors and see if there are any connections...LOL! most people think it's a joke..[] Enjoyed your posts... Now I'll remember who you are... Take care now..star*


----------



## baltbottles

Mike I really like the BTM glass sooner or later I'm going to have to pick up a nice piece.

 Here's a nice group of early unembossed forms likely made at a Baltimore Glass House. Most of these molds come in other colors I don't yet have.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles

Here's a very nice colored Chapman's Soda Torpedo

 Chris


----------



## Stardust

that's a beauty a family name..... are those rare?


----------



## baltbottles

Stardust,

 They are very rare, and can be found in about 5 colors all of which only a couple are known. In todays market I'm not sure what a nice puce one would bring.

 Chris


----------



## Stardust

dollarbill,
 what lovely perfumes... i missed these earlier....i went backwards a bit tonight and found this delightful pair...
 oh what a fun, fun, post.....[] for when one can't sleep...


----------



## phil44

Nice colors Chris! Here's some more Baltimore stuff, this is what you might find on your table in an upscale1820-30 Baltimore tavern. Sealed wine, ILM Smith Wine Merchant on the left, decorated Remmey pitcher and a BGW ale on right!


----------



## glass man

GREAT BOTTLES!!!!!!!! OLDTIMER THE BOTTLES YOU SHOWED ARE NICE,LIKE THE PERFUME BEST,I GUESS! HARD TO CHOOSE! BALTBOTTLES YOU GOT IT GOING ON!PHIL I LOVE THE PITCHER EVEN MORE THAN THE BOTTLES IF THAT IS POSSIBLE! WHEW NOW WE HAVING FUN! [] JAMIE OH YEAH OLDTIMER,WHAT DO THAT PERFUME SMELL LIKE,BAD? REAL BAD? AWFUL?[:'(]


----------



## beendiggin

> And the last of my "best", Skoda's discovery compound extract of sarsaparilla Belfast Maine, 4 colored label and dose label, $16 at a pawn shop...


 
 Oldtimer, please show a pic of the script embossing on that bottle..it's one of my favorites from Maine!  Great buy!!!


----------



## cookie

Here's one of the top 2 or 3 Mason jars I've ever owned.....


----------



## Road Dog

One of my nicer Sodas I sold a couple years ago. I. Sutton.  A pontilled Ohio bottle.


----------



## Oldtimer

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> GREAT BOTTLES!!!!!!!! OLDTIMER THE BOTTLES YOU SHOWED ARE NICE,LIKE THE PERFUME BEST,I GUESS! HARD TO CHOOSE! BALTBOTTLES YOU GOT IT GOING ON!PHIL I LOVE THE PITCHER EVEN MORE THAN THE BOTTLES IF THAT IS POSSIBLE! WHEW NOW WE HAVING FUN! [] JAMIE OH YEAH OLDTIMER,WHAT DO THAT PERFUME SMELL LIKE,BAD? REAL BAD? AWFUL?[:'(]


 I never tried to get a whiff of it, but another emerald green scent I have is orange scented amonia. Actually quite pleasant if you don't take a whole snoot full.


----------



## Oldtimer

> ORIGINAL: beendiggin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last of my "best", Skoda's discovery compound extract of sarsaparilla Belfast Maine, 4 colored label and dose label, $16 at a pawn shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtimer, please show a pic of the script embossing on that bottle..it's one of my favorites from Maine!  Great buy!!!
Click to expand...

 
 Here you go.


----------



## coalbottlemolly

Trog, after seeing your post on the pot lid, I am posting my pot lid similar to yours. Unfortunately, it is in 2 pieces, and missing a small piece.  I am trying  to post a picture for the first time and I hope it comes out ok. The small print above Philadelphia says Capitol at Washington. Do you know anything about this  particular potlid?


----------



## TROG

Hi , 
 Surprisingly this particular lid dating from the 1860,s does turn up every so often and I know of at least 4 here in Australia. 
 Below is the rare purple version of this lid that I have in my collection



> ORIGINAL: coalbottlemolly
> 
> Trog, after seeing your post on the pot lid, I am posting my pot lid similar to yours. Unfortunately, it is in 2 pieces, and missing a small piece.  I am trying  to post a picture for the first time and I hope it comes out ok. The small print above Philadelphia says Capitol at Washington. Do you know anything about this  particular potlid?


----------



## TROG

Here is one almost identical from South Australia and is for Dr. Fosters Anti Catarrh. I have also seen one with X. Bazin on it




> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> You people are KILLING me. I am fairly aroused here! Just fantastic, unbelievable, superb, exceptional stuff you are posting!
> I am ashamed to even post my "best", it isn't even in the same zip code as these here.
> OK, here's the "best one" according to Bram...and since I dug it right under my friend's nose because he was too chicken to reach into a "snake-hole", I have to agree...it's a "Coralene Co. Boston" perfume/scent with origonal stopper and cap...BIM, threads molded into the glass..hard to tell, but it is emerald green..


----------



## sjbrian

pot lid dug back in 2005.


----------



## Oldtimer

> ORIGINAL: TROG
> 
> Here is one almost identical from South Australia and is for Dr. Fosters Anti Catarrh. I have also seen one with X. Bazin on it


 
 Holy cow mate! It is exactly the same except for the embossing! I want one! How many are there kicking around down under?


----------



## texasdigger

Here is another of my best digs.  After a ton of research, and talking to many many people I have found out this is Texas made.  It is one of the first pieces of commercial pottery thrown in Texas.  Made somewhere around 1850-1860, and is in great condition.  When I first dug it I thought it was the ugliest thing I have ever dug.  It has grown on me since that point.  I had a Texas pottery expert geek looking at it this year, and have since decided to hold onto to it for a bit.  It is the crudest thing in my collection.


----------



## texasdigger

If anyone has any tips on cleaning this thing further I am all ears.  I don't want to get too rough with it cleaning it so I have stopped working on it.  One pottery guy suggested a certain clothes detergent called bliss I belive.  It is supposed to work via enzymes, and clean pottery very well.


----------



## phil44

really like the Cincinnati Sutton! And your Texas pitcher is outstanding especially....talk about crude!!!!


----------



## TROG

Hi,
  This bottle was put out by A M Bickford and sons(est around 1845) of Adelaide, South Australia and they used Dr. Fosters as a generic brand. This is apparently the only bottle of this style used by an Australian firm and there are less than 20 known.
 Bickfords also had  branches established in London and New York by 1900 .




> ORIGINAL: Oldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL: TROG
> 
> Here is one almost identical from South Australia and is for Dr. Fosters Anti Catarrh. I have also seen one with X. Bazin on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy cow mate! It is exactly the same except for the embossing! I want one! How many are there kicking around down under?
Click to expand...


----------



## TROG

Hi Chris, 
 What a magnificent bottle and you are certainly spoilt with top class torpedo,s in Baltimore.



> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> Here's a very nice colored Chapman's Soda Torpedo
> 
> Chris


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: texasdigger
> 
> If anyone has any tips on cleaning this thing further I am all ears.  I don't want to get too rough with it cleaning it so I have stopped working on it.  One pottery guy suggested a certain clothes detergent called bliss I belive.  It is supposed to work via enzymes, and clean pottery very well.


 MAN,I WOULD LEAVE IT ALONE! LOOKS COOL AS IS AND NO REASON TO TAKE A CHANCE TO CLEAN IT,BESIDES IT SHOULD LOOK ITS AGE AND CLEANING IT WOULD TAKE AWAY FROM THAT. JUST MY 6 CENTS WORTH. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yeah I agree with G man, cool looking piece.I would leave it as is.


----------



## baltbottles

Phil,

 I always enjoy seeing that picture of the early blackglass with the remmy pitcher. heres a bit better picture of the remmy pitcher. This one really shows the heavily incicsed detail.

 Chris


----------



## Dabeel

Here's one that I found in an unusual location in Sacramento....it was not anywhere near the pits we dug.....just in a shallow layer of ash.
 The pretty one has an full iron pontil on it.

 Love this one too!

 Doug


----------



## beendiggin

Thanks Rick, love the Skoda botte! I had one once about 25 years ago. Wish I never sold it. They're pricey now, and I don't see them often.


----------



## Road Dog

First time I posted this one anywhere. Pretty Rare and worth abit I think.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

THATS A SUPERB COLORED TREE YOU GOT THERE ROAD DOG.


----------



## beendiggin

> First time I posted this one anywhere. Pretty Rare and worth abit I think.


 
 Very nice...did you get to dig that??


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks Rick.

 beengiggin this bottle was dug in New Bern N.C. I got it from the fella that dug it.


----------



## tigue710

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> First time I posted this one anywhere. Pretty Rare and worth abit I think.


 
 Ahhh, is this pontiled?  It was rumored to exist but look as I might I was never able to find it...  That is thee pine tree tar cordial if it is the pontiled example.  Only one that exists in that color and the absolute best example out there... its err, worth a bit alright


----------



## Road Dog

They do exist. They will go for a few grand or so depending on color. This one just missed the I.P..[] This bottle is about 7 1/2" tall.


----------



## dollarbill

This is one great post with some of the most beautiful bottle Ive ever layed eyes on . The Nash and Sutton soda should be around here some were  just gotta find that pit . Thought I'd throw this pic in as it was my best money dig.Oh there were 6 of the jugs too. Spoiled me as a newbie.Oh next stop is N.C. to dads to dig with Trees like that coming out of the grown .Keep um coming.
 bill


----------



## Bluegrass

I think I recognize that one!


----------



## Bluegrass

$7000 or thereabouts will be fine (snicker). Just let me know if you're using Paypal so that I can add the seller's fee to your total! Check out Digger's recent blog on this bottle and the American Bottle Auction that featured it.


----------



## earlyglass

Yeah, this thread is too much fun! Some great glass folks!!

 Here are a few blacking and snuff bottles...

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass

and a few more...

 Mike


----------



## beendiggin

Hey Dollarbill, what's the embossing on those pontiled cylinders?  

 Earlyglass, love the Stoddards!!


----------



## texasdigger

I love the blacking bottles!!  That is one nice group!!  I have been looking for an unembossed one for a fair price, but those take the cake.  Very very nice!


----------



## glass man

EARLY GLASS,THOSE BLACKING,SNUFF,BOTTLES....ARE REALLY UNBELIEVIBLE. DANG! BILL ALONG WITH A EARLIER QUESTION ASKED OF YOU BOUT THEM CYLINDERS,WHAT IS THAT BLUE/GREEN LOOKING BOTTLE IN FRONT OF THE JUG?


----------



## Road Dog

Awesome early glass everyone. I'm saving all these pics for future drooling![]


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Bluegrass 
    Yes thats one sweet bottle there but way over my head.I'd have to dig one thats the only way I'd come up with one of those same for the Nash and Sutton too .Hey that one didn't come out of my back yard did it he he.
 Hey beendiggen .There puff except for an op Miss Winslow's and a Hovers  cement .This is one of the meds that netted me two nice bottles a op Diamond cement and an op Butler house ink .This a great post all keep um coming .
  bill


----------



## Bluegrass

If you mean good old Maysville, yes indeedy. I think the $7000 figure must have been a freak of some sort or another, but it was a special moment to dig one nonetheless. That must be one of the best small towns for digging in the entire country. I don't think any other town of its size could produce such an array of local stoneware or fantastic glass. Alas, the best days are long gone.
 Is that  Cumberland River American oil something you actually dug? That's a special find.

 Bluegrass


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Bluegrass 
 Yep I dug it The group shot all came from a smoke house and privy right beside each other that I dug all by myself  right down town .I belive there to be plenty of diggen left just gotta find um . I belive the Green Butler ink from Cinn. would be the top dollar bottle  but its staying with me.That and the stoneware .7000.00 thats a chunk of change my friend . A local collector bought the American oil and still has it as far as I know he also has several bluelicks bottles .I want one or two of them to and not the lable one as I would take one but I want a upper and lower one ya know . Not asking for much uh an I nelson barrel would'nt hurt my feelings ether . Oh if ya check out my post my new residents you will see I live right behind the old courthouse and county clerks office .
            bill


----------



## LC

Hello Bill , I have a Zanesville City flask that was pulled out of the dirt floor of an old smoke house here locally a good many years ago. Makes you wonder how they even survived in that kind of a environment.


----------



## LC

This is a fantastic soda Bluegrass , thank you very much for posting it , being it is the first Maysville blob top soda I have seen . I have several crown top Maysville sodas but never had the luxery of blundering onto  one of these . Thanks again for the post ,Lou


----------



## Bluegrass

Glad you enjoyed the view! That's actually the second one dug (when I've been involved). My Maysville era was short-lived because I caught the tail-end of the digging there. Midway could tell you a tasty tale or two about his years of digging there--puts me to shame!

 (I wasn't kidding about the $7000. It's ridiculous, but you can look it up at American Bottle Auctions and see it with your own two eyes).


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Nice blue soda ! How many did you say were dug? two?


----------



## Bluegrass

Two on two different digs (that I was in on). I think someone in the know said that there were about seven known to exist. Nice to see you've put a site together, Rick.



 Can't figure out why my signature URL isn't active. Any ideas anyone?

 www.privypages.com


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yeah I was getting tired of Myspaceofhell.
 I just picked up a old copy of AB&GC at the show today, and was reading a dig story where ole Van Gorder dug a Brosee. 

 Oh I didn't know it was you John,how ya been?


----------



## Bluegrass

Hanging in there. Yeah, I lasted about a week at My Space. I suddenly had 100 first grade classmates on my friends list, plus it was hassle trying to make graphics conform to their set up, etc. The one in the mag was the other Brosee--the good old days. I think you're the only person who's written for AB&GC this year! You should win all three prizes unless they decide to hand one out as a consolation to the one other contributer!!! Lol.


 www.privypages.com


----------



## tigue710

hey now, I thought my story was pretty good!


----------



## BittersMax

Uhhhhhhhh, Gezzzzzzzzz, what a frigin pair !





> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> I wish I had "A" favorite... too many favorites!
> I also love this pair of JQ Hill bottles...


----------



## BittersMax

Uhhhhhhhh, without words. UNBELIEVABLE !





> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> Here's a very nice colored Chapman's Soda Torpedo
> 
> Chris


----------



## rtgoff

Hi guys, I'm new here so not sure if I'm even doing this correctly.
   Many years ago my wife was living in Bermuda. Back then it was still ok to dive the ancient shipwrecks.
 We have never priced any of the bottles she dug up and brought to the surface but are ready to now. (Getting old, health issues etc.).
    Some of them are from charted and verified shipwrecks. (One civil war). She also has a stone smoking pipe with the tapper to go with it. The stem has dissolved over the centuries. (Shipwreck charted is over 300 years old.).
    There's also quite a few ampulet?/ (sm. glass tubes filled with opium/heroin???) the ones they used to jab into the skin and then break off during battlefield amputations.
     There seems to be nothing about 300 year old pipes or shipwreck bottles to be found.
    I have photos but where do I start??
 Ralph


----------



## Bluegrass

No disrespect intended!! You'd have to tell me which one it was. Then I could look it up again.

 Just thought I'd add a rare KY quart ale dug recently. It doesn't match puce torpedoes, but it's pretty nice to find this one in green.


----------



## Bluegrass

Hi Ralph, I'd start a new post in whichever one of the forums seems most likely to answer your questions.

 www.privypages.com


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Ralph Bluegrass is right .By the way welcome to the forum .Just start a new post under this topic or diggen and finding with a few pics and brief descriptions and one of these great people will know something I'd say . By the way Bluegrass great Ale there .Iwas up Brads way and help with a large stone pourch all one stone and heared his name mentioned quite a few times as I cant shut up about bottles .Oh and courtday was fun up that way  too.
              bill                                         While not top dollar nice the same


----------



## RICKJJ59W

My space is good for peer to peer viruses,which I contracted once.Thats why I say away from that Scene.
   A lot of people submit story's to AB&GC, Its just that all of them can't be selected.I talked to Jim-H at the show this weekend, he said send those dig story's in if you got um.Look for me in the up coming months in A.B, I wrote a two part story "Privy's by The Yard" Its a goodin.
    As to winning anything, I could care less about that,I like to write about my digging adventures and share the excitement with the rest of the bottle digging world,and who ever finds it interesting.


----------



## appliedlips

John,good to hear from you. Are you missing that Ky. digging yet? I keep checking your site for new digs and keep getting dissapointed.

           Now as far as that ale is concerned, how are we going to get it to Ohio? I think two Felix Fritz's & a Henry Wenzel ought to be a fair trade?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Your story was great Tigue I enjoyed it!I enjoy getting Antique Bottle & Glass Collector each month waiting to read a different dig story from a different part of the globe,or maybe right down the street from where you live.The dig adventure in this months issue is from Hawaii, cool stuff!Last month it was a privy in France,who knows where the next hole will turn up [8D]


----------



## Bluegrass

Hey Doug, nice to hear from you. You seem to have been doing fairly well in the ale department yourself (now don't get greedy!). I've been  digging a bit, but had to redo the entire site in order to keep it up to date with higher resolutions and such. That led to burn-out in the creative department! I'm still hacking away at the revised bottle gallery (cursed thing). 
 I'm back in KY. That brass monkey weather in Iowa was enough to send me packing--worst winter in 20 years and then I had to build an ark just to get out of the place!

 Take care.


----------



## Bluegrass

True, and I kept getting emails with pics from scantily clad girls with inflated boobs. I thought I was in heaven at first, but finally it turned into hell because none of them wanted anything to do with me once they learned that I didn't have any money. I was seriously depressed for some time afterward because four spotty Liverpudlians had assured me that money couldn't buy one love. It's a confusing life.


 www.privypages.com


----------



## woody

LOL, bluegrass..... I feel for ya!!!


----------



## Lordbud

Having no extra money sucks, and women don't seem to be impressed with me being "Bottle Rich/Cash Poor" whatsoever...[:'(]


----------



## Bluegrass

I'm with you on that one. It could be 14" tall , whittled, tooled to perfection, cobalt bloody blue, and they just don't give a damn!!![]


----------



## Dansalata

ONE OF MINE


----------



## pyshodoodle

> ORIGINAL: Bluegrass
> 
> I'm with you on that one. It could be 14" tall , whittled, tooled to perfection, cobalt bloody blue, and they just don't give a damn!!![]


 
 Women! []


----------



## cyberdigger

Here's mine..


----------



## Bluegrass

Ummmm...... Viagra perhaps?

 www.privypages.com


----------



## appliedlips

Glad to hear your still digging and I look forward to seeing some killer stuff.Here is the last ale we've dug and I'm thrilled with it.It is instantly one of my favorites.It's kind of a wierd color,shades of olive amber indoors and much greener in natural light.


----------



## cyberdigger

WOW!!! Hey the viagra really works!!! Check it out.. I just hope this doesn't last for more than 4 hours!!


----------



## Road Dog

Here is another good one (I still have and it will go to Jr.) This is a E. Anthony. It is the oldest of his bottles I have seen and I have only seen this one in over 20 years of owning it. It has a great tubular pontil. This bottle contained photography type chemicals without getting too specific.


----------



## Road Dog

Another pic


----------



## Road Dog

Pontil pic


----------



## Bluegrass

An absolute beauty. Just really nice to see something that's generally black glass (the standard quart ales) showing off all of its crudity in color.
 I'm guessing that's fairly local?
 Well, I hope I can come up with some groovy stuff in the coming months. Same to you.


----------



## Bluegrass

Lol. Good one! If it lasts over four hours, the top will probably pop off! Then you'll have to find an extension.


----------



## Bluegrass

Special. Love that funky style of embossing and the little flourishes. 

 www.privypages.com


----------



## glass man

LOVE THAT BOTTLE MAD DOG! LOVE THE THE WAY IT SPARKLES,MINT!


----------



## appliedlips

That is a great bottle Road Dog,and the history behind it is even better.I have never seen a pontilled variant before.


----------



## appliedlips

> ORIGINAL: Bluegrass
> 
> An absolute beauty. Just really nice to see something that's generally black glass (the standard quart ales) showing off all of its crudity in color.
> I'm guessing that's fairly local?
> Well, I hope I can come up with some groovy stuff in the coming months. Same to you.


 

        It's a local,and normally black glass in a couple of different molds.


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks guys! The thing is I went to look at a guys collection he had for sale. I had no idea of what he had. Turns out he was a collector of historical flasks. He had a wall full of them. I didn't know much about flasks and back then I was bottle digg'n not bottle spend'n. Then I spyed a few bottles on top of his TV set. The Anthony caught my eye. Asked him "How much?", He said, " 15 dollars". So there ya go.


----------



## tadpole

have you ever seen one in cobalt blue cause it looks exactly like mine.


----------



## texasdigger

Just giving this thread a bump.  It's too awesome to slip away.  By far my favorite thread yet.  I wish more people would add thier favorites to it.

 Brad


----------



## beendiggin

Here's three Maine pontils I've dug over the years. 

 1. C.W. Atwell  Portland, Me.

 2. Nathan Wood  Portland, Me.

 3. Curtis & Perkins   Proprietors  Bangor, Me  Cramp &  Pain Killer


----------



## casperwhiskey

Found in an NC antique store! Sold for 11200.00


----------



## earlyglass

Casper,

 Great flask! If it is perfect, it still sold too cheap. I can just imagine what you paid for it.

 If lightning strikes twice, and you happen to EVER find another... please email me!!

 Mike


----------



## casperwhiskey

Hi Mike,
 Glass works auction #64 Front amd back cover. Purchase price $5.00


----------



## earlyglass

Dave,

 You probably know that a similar looking example just sold in Heckler's for $23,000 plus 15% premium. But at a $5 investment, I would say that you did pretty damn good! 

 Why do I only hear about these things... they never seem to happen to me! 

 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger

Maybe I'm wet behind the ears.. but it looks like you're saying you bought this flask for 5 bucks.. is that true??


----------



## casperwhiskey

Honest to God. $ 5.00


----------



## casperwhiskey

This is the article I wrote in the Magazine

http://www.geocities.com/casperwhiskey/Article.html


----------



## cyberdigger

..........astonishing!!!!!!   I'm thinking about buying a lottery ticket.. would you mind rattling a few numbers off for me???


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thats why its good to hold  tight.For as long as you can.


----------



## phil44

It seems the Masonic bottle was sold the in the highest viewed auction in bottle collecting- best venue going. Still seems a little cheap considering I saw a black blass one recovered from a shipwreck where someone was asking more than the Glassworks result.


----------



## tigue710

for five bucks there's no such thing as cheap.  Turning a profit of 10 grand aint bad, and Casper is the only one who is ever gonna see a profit like that off of that flask!


----------



## phil44

Sure thats a good profit.  I'm not knocking it. Especially if you want your money now. Still I think it could have brought more had the proper people shopped it around.


----------



## Oldtimer

I once sold a clear ABM  "Baker's extract" for $20.00....








 Kidding....


----------



## stonebottle

Well now, here is the best bottle I have dug.  Twelve-sided with ragged open pontil.  This is the ink I posted before, found in northern NY state near an old foundation about one year ago.  Ice-blue color or something like that.  Pretty much mint condition.  Not near as good as some of the others that have been posted, but best I can do.  stonebottle


----------



## stonebottle

One more picture, of the bottom side.  stonebottle


----------



## woody

Very nice!!!

 I've always called that color "Saphire Blue".


----------



## stonebottle

woody,

 Sapphire blue sounds good to me.  I noticed that there are no stoneware bottles posted yet, so here are a couple of my favorites.  Actually all the ones I have are my favorites!  First is Hancock's Beer blue top from Lowell, Ma about 1852 along with a Comstock, Gove & Co. from Boston about 1870.  The Hancock's is a giant of over 11 inches tall, shown with a normal-sized Comstock of about 9.5 inches.  stonebottle


----------



## stonebottle

Here is a couple more.  John Howell with incredible crooked neck from Buffalo, NY 1860's.  Also McD in blue script for Mathew Mcdonald of Poughkeepsie, NY about 1870.  Anyone else have some stoneware bottles to show??  stonebottle


----------



## Oldtimer

I love them there stonies! The crooked top one and the blue top are spectacular! Love them!
 I have been looking for a nice stone beer/soda, but they are scarce as hen's teeth around here.
 The pontiled blue ink is a peach too!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Ahhh the blue stonies,sounds like a couple of guys I knew back in the party days.[8D]

 Nice crocks


----------



## cyberdigger

Here is all the stoneware I ever dug... except for the Dundee's marmalade.. where I keep my laundromat quarters..


----------



## adshepard

I have a three nice stone bottles, two are Ingall's Bros' of Portland, Maine variations and the third (pictured) has no name on it but does have the date of 1854 stamped on it.






 These things are among my favorites but damn are they heavy carrying underwater.

 Love those stonies with the blue!

 Alan


----------



## stonebottle

adshepard,

 That bottle you found is in such great shape it looks like it was made yesterday!  Must be one heck of an adventure finding bottles underwater.  Here is one I have like yours, looks like same maker but my date is 1853.  I have no idea what the five blue slashes mean, or where this bottle comes from.  stonebottle


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello stonebottle.  I think your sapphire ink is a real treasure of a bottle - definitely a keeper.  RED Matthews


----------



## stonebottle

RED,

 Thanks.  When I found it I couldn't believe it wasn't damaged.  I picked it up, upside down and the pontil was full of black dirt.  Then I rubbed away the dirt, saw the pontil and realized what color it was.  stonebottle


----------



## passthebottle

> Then I rubbed away the dirt, saw the pontil and realized what color it was. stonebottle


 
       Yes, and then raise it high in the sky repeating the words, " Thank-you, Yes, Yes, Thank-you, Thank-you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> Ahhh the blue stonies,sounds like a couple of guys I knew back in the party days.[8D]
> 
> Nice crocks


 [] YOU ARE CRAZY RICK AND MAN I KNOW THE FEELING!!![8D] MAN I HAVE LOOKED HIGH ,LOW,STOPPED MY CAR AT A RED LIGHT ONCE TO RUN LOOK AT THE OLD BOTTLE ON TOP OF SOME BULLDOZED EARTH,[IT WAS AN UNEMBOSSED TOC BEER],BEEN TO SO MANY ANTIQUE MALLS, FLEA MARKETS WHO KNOWS THE MILES I HAVE WALKED SINCE 1974 AND STILL HAVE NOT FOUND THAT $10,000 BOTTLE FOR $10 YET! THE ONE I REALLY WANTED TO FIND WAS THAT AMBER WILLINGTON CATHEDRAL PICKLE FOR FIFTY CENTS OR SOMEN LIKE THAT AND IT SOLD ON EBAY FOR $40,000 OR SOMEN DOLLARS! IM GONNA GO CHECK OUT THE NEW ANTIQUE MALL IN TOWN TODAY! MAYBE JUST MAYBE..............


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yes! you definitely have to say thanks to the Bottle God.If not, he may not bless you next time []


----------



## adshepard

Here are my other two stonies -

 Both are Ingall's Bros. out of Portland, ME.  The corks are still inside.











 There are many broken ones near the old central wharf off Eastport, Maine.  Hoping to get one of the blue topped ones on a future dive.

 Alan


----------



## georgeoj

This Hemingray Jar is the best that I have at this time. I just got it back from cleaning and it sparkles! I am looking for a lid.  George


----------



## Oldtimer

Georgeoj, can you give some info on that? What was it for, is it pontiled, is it embossed, ground lip, etc?
 I love the color and crudity.


----------



## glass man

BEAUTIFUL JAR !


----------



## stonebottle

adshepard,

 Those are great stoneware bottles.  Here is a picture of two I have from Maine.  The one on the right is C. Rourke.  I have seen this bottle attributed to Catherine Rourke of Portland , Maine.  Strange thing is this one was found by a diver in Alexandria Bay, NY according to the dealer I got it from.  Has anyone ever heard of this name in Maine??  That is the only one I have that I know was found by a diver.  The other bottle on the left is CC Haley Calefornia Pop with California spelled wrong with an "e".  This one was found in an old barn in Maine and is from Lewiston, Me around 1870.  Anyone else have stoneware bottles?  stonebottle


----------



## georgeoj

Oldtimer; The crudity is the thing that stands out in these old Hemingray Wax Sealers. It is a fruit jar, #3063 in the Red Book. The lid was a shallow, cup shaped, glass disk. The mouth is sheared. These were made in the pontil era, probably the late 1850's, but are one piece. No need to hold it on a pontil rod sice it was finished when it came out of the mold. No embossing on these as they were made just prior to the first marked jars. Hemingray's first embossed jar is patent dated 1860. The color in the picture is slightly off. The jar is a half gallon and a definite teal color.


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello Georgeoj,  This is one really nice jar.  It obviously was mad in the full height mold and with the burst off finish,  The edge looks thin for that, but it must have been.  I would like to see a picture of the bottom, illustrating the form of the bottom.  It is a jar to be proud of.  Thanks for sharing.  RED Matthews


----------



## dollarbill

Hey georgeoj
    So was that  beautiful jar made in Covington Kentucky . I have a stone ware wax sealer but that glass one is grand .Thanks for sharing .
   bill


----------



## appliedlips

Great jar George.You are right on about the date,we dig dozens of hemi push downs (normally broke) and they are always in 50's layers with pontilled bottles.Unfortunately,in the city we dig a bunch of them in,they apparently used metal lids rather than glass.Here is one on a damaged jar I just dug,and a friend intends to try and get it off and clean it.Most are completely gone.As far as the 1860 being the first embossed jar,probably but I have heard the Dalby's mentioned as a very strong possibility.


----------



## georgeoj

Red, Here is a picture of the base. This one was taken inside (it's cold out there) and the color is even more off. You may be able to see the four small dimples that represent air holes in the mold. The bases are fairly flat on these.

 Bill, I am not as good a historian as I should be. Perhaps one of the Hemingray specialists can answer your question.

 applied lips, There are several jars that are embossed and that have patent dates in the 1850's. My comment above was that 1860 is the first Hemingray embossed jar as far as I know.


----------



## bolwin1

Hi Guys - hope you don't mind an English collector getting in on the act. You've all posted some superb bottles - many new to me. Here's my best ever bottle - a stoneware veterinary flask, dating from the 1840s - 1850s. About 6 inches tall & in super condition. Bought off eBay a while ago (it wasn't cheap...)


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thats some wild looking  stoneware.How much did you pay for that? its ok to talk $ on this post [] I am not in to stoneware but I wouldn't mind having that one on the shelf.Do you know if that was dug ?
                                                                                      Rick


----------



## GuntherHess

> stoneware veterinary flask


 
 Thats an amazing item. The only thing that could make it better is if it was made in the US[]  Its really a piece of art.


----------



## annie44

Wow,  Bolwin, that is an amazing flask!  Are there other similar stoneware veterinary flasks?


----------



## sandchip

Beautiful, bolwin1!


----------



## bolwin1

Thanks for the comments - to answer your questions,
 This flask was originally bought off ebay uk by an Australian who spotted it badly listed & in the wrong category.  After a couple of years he decided to list it properly on eBay. It cost me 5100 GBP, which I think is around $7500 (although a few weeks ago it was the equivalent of $10,000). I don't think it's ever been buried. 
 As far as I am aware, there is one other (damaged) example of his flask, with possibly another unconfirmed. There are a few (circa 10) other pictorial vets bottles like this (these are called slab seals) - nearly all are 1 or 2 only known examples.  Here's a pic of my other vets bottles









 nb - the two on the right on the bottom pic are not vets bottles, but it's the only picture I had to hand with the cow flask on it


----------



## annie44

I don't own any stoneware bottles, but I really love those vet bottles!  They are beautiful, and isn't it fascinating to think that they once contained veterinary medicines!    Were there many more at one time?....if not,  I wonder why so few were made?


----------



## stonebottle

Those are some unusual and amazing bottles, I have never seen one.  What time period were they made?  stonebottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Awesome looking bottles Ian.


----------



## tigue710

excellent stuff.  I always liked those slab seals.  I do not know of any American slab seals, but there has gotta be a few out there...

 What did the Aussie pay for it originally I wonder?


----------



## phil44

Ian thanks for sharing those they are cool....


 Bennington made some molded pottery bottles similar to some of the english pottery reform flasks....I've seen marked yellow ware, brown slip, and rockingham coachmen, plus some others.....


----------



## beendiggin

Very cool stoneware Bolwin...congrats on a beautiful collection! Thanks for the pics, maybe I'll spot one in a flea market next summer!


----------



## AZPRIVY

Dug this about five years ago today; I think I crawled back to the truck so not to drop it. When I reached down into the privy pit I thought it was an amber pumpkin but it was full of muddy water; when I dumped the water I saw it was just another clear pumpkin until I turned it over! This is still the only good example of this bottle known.


----------



## glass man

WELCOME TO THE FORUM, AZPRIVY! WHAT A WAY TO START OFF! HOW CLOSE WERE YOU TO JUST THROWING IT DOWN ,CAUSE YOU THOUGHT IT WAS JUST ANOTHER CLEAR PUMPKIN ? [OR LAYING IT DOWN,I JUST CAN'T THROW A BOTTLE DOWN A TAKE A CHANCE ON BREAKING IT ,NO MATTER WHAT IT IS]   JAMIE


----------



## adshepard

> ORIGINAL: AZPRIVY
> 
> Dug this about five years ago today; I think I crawled back to the truck so not to drop it. When I reached down into the privy pit I thought it was an amber pumpkin but it was full of muddy water; when I dumped the water I saw it was just another clear pumpkin until I turned it over! This is still the only good example of this bottle known.


 

 Welcome and that is a beauty!

 The crawling back to the truck comment is exactly how I feel when I find a great one underwater.  Normally I just stuff the bottles in a bag or in my buoyancy compensator (BC) but when I get a special one I cradle it the entire dive.  Sometimes I even end the dive early to get the bottle to safety.

 Alan


----------



## AZPRIVY

Thanks Glass man, lobeycat and adshepard.

 Yes I almost set it with the other slicks; when I realized what it was and after I got back from the locked truck I took a picture of the dirt/mud it came out of since it left a really readable impression of the embossing. 

 Alan, my dream is to dive for bottles one day. I will be moving to Aiken SC once the housing market allows me to sell my home here. Do you dive rivers, lakes or the ocean?

 Attached a picture of one of my smallest A.T. bottles.

 Best to all, Karl


----------



## OsiaBoyce

Aiken? Ya aint gonna find noooooo bottles like that in Aiken, Augusta maybe. Nutin in Aiken, but them horses. Polo anyone? Speaking from experince here in Aiken Co..


----------



## RICKJJ59W

You talkin about me again? [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger

Hey Karl!! I just had another mind-expanding experience.... thanks to this bottle... imagine a bottle embossed A.T.... that's off the charts historical to me!! Trade ya for a NJ med??[] Charlie


----------



## adshepard

> ORIGINAL: AZPRIVY
> 
> Thanks Glass man, lobeycat and adshepard.
> 
> Yes I almost set it with the other slicks; when I realized what it was and after I got back from the locked truck I took a picture of the dirt/mud it came out of since it left a really readable impression of the embossing.
> 
> Alan, my dream is to dive for bottles one day. I will be moving to Aiken SC once the housing market allows me to sell my home here. Do you dive rivers, lakes or the ocean?
> 
> Attached a picture of one of my smallest A.T. bottles.
> 
> Best to all, Karl


 
 Karl -

 I do all my bottle diving in the ocean.  I typically hit old steamship piers and commercial wharves.  I'm hopin' ti hit some freshwater spots in the near future.

 Alan


----------



## Lordbud

Those are two great Arizona bottles. I collect(ed) embossed pumpkinseed flasks about 20 - 25 years ago. I'm glad I did because nowadays I can't afford the prices being paid for whiskey flasks on ebay and other auctions. Local pumpkinseed (and coffin) flasks were often given away as souvenirs at Christmas or New Years at the local saloon/bar. Western flasks are very collectable, and the Western territorial bottles are highly prized.


----------



## bottlediger

This is my all time fav, such a classic

 I shead a tear when my buddie smashed it


----------



## Prophet

Best bottle that I've ever dug. I let her go. It was a one-of-a-kind, blowout flap on the side, nice, deep open pontil, no stains and in mint condition. One of the few known to have been blown in aqua glass.


----------



## bottlediger

Most are light green, but thats about the 4th or 5th ive seen in aqua. Nice bottle

 Digger Ry


----------



## GuntherHess

They are nice early medicines. The aqua electric pastes are definately less common. Looks like the mold was starting to go on that one.


----------



## Prophet

Yeah, the wording is pretty flat the whole way round. Better language for me to have used would have been the first aqua I've seen. I was sad to find a broken Wisharts alongside it. Wish that one were still intact. I kept it anyway lol Theres still digging to do in the area that I found it, hoping that I'll pop another one up.


----------



## baltbottles

The flap of glass was more likely caused by part of the gather being caught between the two sections of the mold while it was being closed.

 Chris


----------



## tigue710

It could also have been, and this was very common, that the glass was to thin and pooped a hole in its side or had a large bubble that burst.  Instead of tossing the bottle they would just pull or apply a flap of glass over the hole and paddle it flat...


----------



## sandchip

In most cases, I'd have to agree with Chris.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: Prophet
> 
> Best bottle that I've ever dug. I let her go. It was a one-of-a-kind, blowout flap on the side, nice, deep open pontil, no stains and in mint condition. One of the few known to have been blown in aqua glass.


    WHAT IS IT I CAN'T READ THE EMBOSSING. LOOKS GREAT. JAMIE


----------



## bottlediger

E C Allen Concentrated Electric paste or Ariabian pain extractor lancaster pa


----------



## glass man

WOW! THANK YOU. JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hummm electric paste,sounds like it would do a hell of a job.[]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys

Here is a few Wilmington, NC pontiled sodas!!


----------



## sandchip

Love them Southern pontils!


----------



## zanes_antiques

I know this isn't a bottle but it is probably the best Bottle / Insulator  I'll lay my hands on. I forget the number but it's a Columbia Insulator in green with streaks of amber in it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Nice Mickey Mouse


----------



## div2roty

I love those Southern Sodas too!


----------



## sandchip

My only.


----------



## sandchip

Underbelly.


----------



## beendiggin

> My only.


 
 Great color!!


----------



## sandchip

Thanks.  Actually it's the only cobalt blue bottle and the only blob-top soda I have.  It walked into a club meeting when I was a teenager, and then I had to wait 25 years to get ahold of it.  It's the only pontiled soda from Macon, Ga. and from what I've always been told, this one came out of an attic in Alabama.  I think maybe three other examples have been dug through the years.


----------



## justanolddigger

This is by far the best bottle I ever dug. Came out of the ground in perfect dead mint condition. We had to auction it off amongst ourselves and I was just too poor to be top bidder, it went for around $7000 in 1990, and all I got was the picture. It really broke my heart when Jeff Noordsy listed it in his top twenty bottles of all time in a bottle magaizine article. The house was bought by a retired Colonel from the war of 1812, he settled there in the 1830's, and we hit that period pit. The back yard was over an acre of landscaped gardens and we were allowed to check in a small 15'x20' spot and got very lucky. The pit was just jam packed full of glass, the second best bottle out was a cobalt umbrella. There was a ton of broken Drakes in every color under the rainbow, we filled over 2 five gallon pails of the best shards


----------



## woody

Bill, that bottle sure looks like a Stoddard bottle.
 What an amazing find!!!


----------



## justanolddigger

Thanks! Here's a pic of the backside, not as good a pic as the other, it says "NEW YORK // PRICE $1.00"


----------



## beendiggin

That is an incredible find...I hope one day we can all hit that kind of a pit! Wow!


----------



## sandchip

Dang, what a bottle!


----------



## earlyglass

Bill,

 The Spooner's is one of my all-time favorites as well. It is a GREAT bottle! I had an opportunity to purchase one with damage many years ago, and regret not buying it. 

 I assume yours sold in a Chuck Moore sale? Well, atleast you found one, owned one, and have the pictures and story to tell!

 Mike


----------



## justanolddigger

Hi Mike, the one we dug still belongs to the fellow digger who came up with the most money. I have not seen one for sale since Chuck Moore sold a couple in the early 1990's. I tried my best to get it, there was three of us that needed to split it, I offered my best bud & digging partner $2500 worth of bottles for his share, and the other guy $2000 in cash for his share, it would have broke the bank, but the third digger had much deeper pockets than I did. PS: Love your website, visit it very often, even had a table once, should probably do it again. I also finally had the pleasure of meeting you in York, I was set up about 3 tables away, your table was awesome!
 Bill


----------



## sandchip

I think I would've had to take out a loan to buy out the other guys' shares.  Of course, that's what I collect so I'd be more apt to take extreme (stupid) measures to put it on my shelf.  I just can't imagine pulling something like that out of the ground.


----------



## earlyglass

Bill, 

 Thank you for the wonderful compliments! Yes, it was good to meet you out in York as well. You had a nice table on the end... I remember a real nice light colored hair restorer bottle... was giving that one some thought, but I think it was sold. 

 You never know when priorities or interests change, so it may be worth periodically "checking in" with this buddy to see if the bottle ever becomes available. At least, he may be able to offer you a right of first refusal. 

 Hope you are having a wonderful holiday season!

 Mike


----------



## LayerSlayer

> ORIGINAL:  bottle man
> 
> Hi just wondering what that nice cobalt demi is worth and is it pontiled? Nice bottles everyone.


 
 It wasn't pontiled.  I was 1870-1885 or so.

 I'm not sure what the book value is but it brought me $650 on Ebay. 

 That was good enough for me considering I got it for $10 at a flea market.


----------



## Bottleman

These arenâ€™t necessarily my â€œbestâ€ bottles but I used the search tool at the top of the page and found some pics I posted years back from some of my better digs. Hope you enjoyâ€¦ 



























 This one was not dug. I bought it when I was 12 years old at a goodwill store for $5. It's still my most valuable bottle and my favorite in my collection. 
 J. Dowdall Avondale, PA made by Union Glass Works Phila.


----------



## bigbadhonu

Here`s mine,a cottage ink that I had at one time.Sold it for $1900.00 to a guy in England


----------



## capsoda

Hey Jim, That Harrison's is a killer.


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: sandchip
> 
> My only.


   ONLY ONE YOU NEED! WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE! HOW MANY SOUTHERN SODA PEOPLE HAVE ASKED TO BUY YOUR ONLY?[]


----------



## bottlediger

Tom, ive been wondering where you have been. Its been a while since you've posted on here. Welcome back bro

 Digger Ry


----------



## sandchip

Glass man, thank you for the nice words.  Wish I could plop a red or a pink Ryan down next to it.


----------



## Bottleman

Hey Ryan. Itâ€™s been a while since I posted anything on here. I get on here every once in a while to read posts but thatâ€™s about it. I have been doing a little digging here and there but not as much as I use to. Hopefully this spring I get some more digging in and post some pics. 

 ~Tom


----------



## dollarbill

Wow guys your killen me with these beatiful inks.What a way to go looking at theses beautys .A few inks and glues not all  top dollar but  pontiled and  not to shabby .


----------



## sandchip

Dollarbill, if that's the green Butler's I'm looking at second from the right, then you're hanging with the best of 'em!  Ain't nobody got squat on you.


----------



## Robo110

Here's my 'baby', have had it for years but just found out INFO on it last night on this awesome site!
 Thanks ALL !


----------



## Robo110

Here's my 'baby', have had it for years but just found out INFO on it last night on this awesome site! 
 Thanks ALL


----------



## probe zilla

[]wow, what  great pictures of awesome bottles, it seems like everyone eventually finds that one of a kind bottle that you dream about , here is mine 
 a pontiled townsends, it has a N1 after the NY on the albany side


----------



## blobbottlebob

Wow everybody. Really really nice stuff. The best bottle that I ever sold money-wise was not even a bottle. It was an oyster tin. My fellow divers laughed when they saw me put it in my float to keep it. I'm glad I did. It fetched about $450.


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Jim 
 Thanks for the reply .  Yea that's it .  The top of my collection .Was shaken like a leaf when it came out .I  was and still am quite new to the hobby but I knew I had something good when I saw the color .Here's my Butler collection so far all op except the far right and its key mold .Gota get me a few of those Harrisons too one day . Give's me something to dream about and dig for . 
  bill


----------



## appliedlips

> ORIGINAL: justanolddigger
> 
> This is by far the best bottle I ever dug. Came out of the ground in perfect dead mint condition. We had to auction it off amongst ourselves and I was just too poor to be top bidder, it went for around $7000 in 1990, and all I got was the picture. It really broke my heart when Jeff Noordsy listed it in his top twenty bottles of all time in a bottle magaizine article. The house was bought by a retired Colonel from the war of 1812, he settled there in the 1830's, and we hit that period pit. The back yard was over an acre of landscaped gardens and we were allowed to check in a small 15'x20' spot and got very lucky. The pit was just jam packed full of glass, the second best bottle out was a cobalt umbrella. There was a ton of broken Drakes in every color under the rainbow, we filled over 2 five gallon pails of the best shards


 

      I don't know that I have ever seen a better bottle that has come out of the ground,congratulations.


----------



## NYCFlasks

I have 3 favorites, one from each of my collections, and one overall really cool peice.
   First is a stoneware jug with "Mother Loves You" on it.  Oh, it was dug, but not by me.  Of all my bottles and pottery, this is my favorite one.
   For my local bottle collection, it would have to be my green Citrate of Magnesia from our local pharmacy, which is still in operation today.
   I love my flasks, and I picked one in a nice citron color from Brooklyn NY, and a hotel example from NYC which was obtained from a wall, never in the ground.


----------



## southern Maine diver

One of my favorites has been this Swaim's Panacea... it has a great big glob of glass on the pontiled bottom... []


----------



## southern Maine diver

This is what it looked like when I found it...[]

 Wayne


----------



## sandchip

Dang good pontil for one of those.


----------



## JOETHECROW

Love the Swaim's....especially in green,....I've a later(smoothbase) aqua I dug up yrs. ago....Nice digs/dives, and bottles!,...perhaps I'll have some time to call my own and get the camera on some of mine.... although I cannot claim any "HIGH DOLLAR" bottles for all my years of digging and collecting.   Joe


----------



## southern Maine diver

Hey Joe...

 You keep at it... it's not so much the location, but the persistance of the digger/diver. Patience also comes to mind. [:-]

 I've seen a guy rush around (underwater) and bring back two dive bags full of bottles... sure he had a lot (mostly common ones) but in the bottom of the bag he had a $1200.00 bitters bottle broken in to four pieces!!!![][][]  a nice Stoddard one at that, open pontiled too...[X(][X(][X(]

 Patience, persistance, devotion, knowledge (a little bit of luck helps sometimes)  It all pays off sooner or later.  Take your time...

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW

Hey Wayne,...thanks for the words of encouragement and wisdom[],...persistence and dogged searching (and optimism) are all part of my character,...I've been hooked on pre1900 bottles since I can remember (about 40 years)..I still go dig whenever possible, Once in awhile we get lucky...
 Keep those great dive pics and stories coming....It's always fascinated me,...the diving.                                                   Joe


----------



## danboone

Bottle buddy of mine found this one in a $5 ea. barrel at a regional flea market last year. He swore the Jack Daniel on this quart couldn't be the REAL Jack. I really didn't know, but liked the bottle alot, and traded him a good SS Coke for it a bit later. Seems it is a pretty good one after all. Jack Daniel moved to Birmingham and was there 1911-1913 when Tennessee went dry.


----------



## cookie

Here's a bottle I  recently bought.....an open pontil  JM HENRY & SON VERMONT LINIMENT WATERBURY VT  with label...


----------



## beendiggin

That's a nice bottle and label..one sold in Greer's auction for $140.00 without the label, it's listed as rare, c.1850


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL: danboone
> 
> Bottle buddy of mine found this one in a $5 ea. barrel at a regional flea market last year. He swore the Jack Daniel on this quart couldn't be the REAL Jack. I really didn't know, but liked the bottle alot, and traded him a good SS Coke for it a bit later. Seems it is a pretty good one after all. Jack Daniel moved to Birmingham and was there 1911-1913 when Tennessee went dry.


   COOL! HAD NO IDEA JACK MOVED TO BIRMINGHAM!SEEMS I WOULD HAVE FOUND ONE SINCE I DON'T LIVE A REAL LONG WAY FROM BIRMINGHAM. WILL KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR ONE! JAMIE


----------



## bottlediger

bringing back old school

 Digger Ry


----------



## Just Dig it

bobi is a spam troll


----------



## cyberdigger

Yea, but that WAS one FANTASTIC BASE!!! WOW!!!! [8D]


----------



## deacon_frost

a few of my better finds


----------



## Plumbata

Nice stuff Deacon Frost! Where are the alligator/croc pharmacy bottles though? []

 Have you gotten a chance to do any digging lately? If so post em up in diggin'/findin'!



 The "best" bottle I've found was posted a few weeks ago so no need to be overly redundant.


----------



## deacon_frost

the gator


----------



## bottlediger

nice gator, figured you guys were talkin about that swamp cure gator tho

 Digger Ry


----------



## RedGinger

Good story Wayne!  Good advice as well.  Welcome, deacon_frost.  That's an interesting bottle.  Where did you find it?


----------



## stephengray

This is a great thread.  Makes me want to go out and do some digging.  Here in Wyoming we do not have the older bottles usually so my addition is this extremely rare whiskey flask from Quinn & Hogan The Turf Gunnison, Colo.  Found it at an antique shop for 10 bucks and was quoted 1500 bucks for its value from a prominent western whiskey bottle collector.


----------



## myersdiggers1998

2 of our favorites dont know anything about how rare or the value 
 1) watertown bottle establishment
 2) a flask


----------



## myersdiggers1998

2nd bottle


----------



## saratogadriver

> ORIGINAL: cookie
> 
> Here's a bottle I  recently bought.....an open pontil  JM HENRY & SON VERMONT LINIMENT WATERBURY VT  with label...


 
 Let me know if you ever want to let go of that one, I know a VT collector who would be very interested.

 Jim G


----------



## JOETHECROW

This one is the best to me simply because it's vr. scarce to find and very meaningful, being from my hometown. It was a lucky find under a house this summer. ...been wanting one for a long, long time......[]                                                            Joe


----------



## Blackglass

This is my most valuble so far. Its a nice handled chestnut with a hand-painted scene of the ocean, some boats, and the rocky shore. Not very valuble, but certainly one of a kind.


----------



## deacon_frost

thanks for the replys on my gator bottle guys..i dug it locally in boonville mo and after talking to several local diggers and collectors mine and the one my dig partner has are the only two that have ever been seen so far..the story behind the logo is dan wooldridge ran a drug store in boonville between 1877 and 1910 and was kinda famous for his museum he had in his drug store...it contained items like indian relics, items from the mexican,mormon and civil wars, cabinets made of gold and silver,fish and other animals but most importantly a pet alligator that was rumored only dan himself could handle(he had a sign by the cage that read dont devil the alligator) and thats where the logo on his drug store bottle came from.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Okay. Here is one of the best bottles I have ever found. It was not previously known in this color. A second example turned up later (without a blob). Someone from the forum donated a blob to my buddy who then had it repaired. This is the only whole example known in this color. Enjoy!


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL: deacon_frost
> 
> thanks for the replys on my gator bottle guys..i dug it locally in boonville mo and after talking to several local diggers and collectors mine and the one my dig partner has are the only two that have ever been seen so far..the story behind the logo is dan wooldridge ran a drug store in boonville between 1877 and 1910 and was kinda famous for his museum he had in his drug store...it contained items like indian relics, items from the mexican,mormon and civil wars, cabinets made of gold and silver,fish and other animals but most importantly a pet alligator that was rumored only dan himself could handle(he had a sign by the cage that read dont devil the alligator) and thats where the logo on his drug store bottle came from.


 
 It's SO weird when you've never heard of something,...then in two diff. totally unrelated ways it comes up....Case in point,...I was recently reading an out of circulation library book and there was a story about Dan Wooldridge and his museum.....Then I just happened on this post by Deacon_frost ...Cool bottle and story. Joe


----------



## deacon_frost

joethecrow i was just wondering what book you were reading? i would love to see the article


----------



## texasdigger

Man I love this thread.  I have looked at this one from front to back more than any thread on the internet.  Awesome bottles guys!  I have posted this one before, but what the heck.  It has been in a collection forever, and acquired it this year.  It is the only known example, and it is my pride and joy.  I know of a dump that 2a busted one was dug, but we cannot get permission to dig in it again.  They let a diggin buddy in for a week or so, and then backed out.  Not because he did anything wrong.  The reverend of the church that owned the land said it is "Gods Dirt and we don't need to dig in it".  I dream about that place often!  We have offered everything under the sun to try to get back in it, but alas no go.  One day though we will dig that dump!

 Brad


----------



## blade

The best bottle I've dug was with Digger Don. Don pulled the bottle from behind the wall of woodliner. We sold the bottle in a Glassworks Auction. I would love to know who bought the bottle and see if they got it tumbled. We would have gotten it tumbled but the glass was so thin that we didn't want to take a chance that it would break.


----------



## blade

Oh, buy the way if you guys haven't met Digger Don, I've enclosed this photo of him with Digger Ry. Digger Don is the guy on the right.


----------



## riverdiver

DR. SWETT'S PANACEA EXETER, NH   I found this while river diving, still the best bottle ever to be held or owned by me.


----------



## Kilroy

Awesome bottles everyone, from just about every category.

 The bottle below is my favorite.  I won it at Glass Works in March of 1997 and in the Antique Bottle Auction Price Results, this is the only non-aqua GI-103 sold at auction to date.  I guess this mold is rare in color or other colored examples are in collections firmly planted.  This one is a medium lavendar blue, definitely has a nice purple cast to it.  I tried to take a better pic of it but the color didn't match as well as this picture.


----------



## bostaurus

Neat color!
 My favorite is the one I received from my uncle this summer after my aunt died.  It belonged to my great-great grandfather.  That makes it even more special to me.
 Legend has it that he carried home made wine in it to church for communion.  Baptist churches seemed to have changed a bit since the 1860's


----------



## farmerdan

Wow what an awesome thread. I have to pause every few pages to wipe the drool up off the floor. Keep posting everyone!


----------



## Stardust

> DR. SWETT'S PANACEA EXETER, NH I found this while river diving, still the best bottle ever to be held or owned by me.


 
 That's a beauty and I love and long to be in Exeter, NH.

 Joe I love your bottle. I hope you keep it where all those kittys can't knock it over.

 I loved seeing all the new bottles, very nice!!!!!!
 star~*


----------



## farmerdan

This attic-mint GII - 143 Eagle with banner would have to be my choice for this thread. As a kid, my brother picked it up at a yard sale for $1.50. They wanted $3 but he's a good haggler. We kept their price sticker on the back. This bottle is so pristine that we thought it might have just been a really good repro - but obviously not.


----------



## farmerdan

Even the bottom wear is negligible.


----------



## Kilroy

Very cool, applied handles are great, they have a nice look to them and also a seal to boot!  As you mentioned it makes it even more special being handed down through the family.

 My uncle gave me a fairly common New York hutch he found while diving, other than that I'm not sure there are any other bottles in the family. (besides my horde)


----------



## deepbluedigger

A long time since I posted anything on here but I've just looked through this thread from the beginning and there are some great bottles among these posts! 

 This bottle isn't much to look at but it's one of my 4 or 5 most treasured. Dating about 1790-1820, it's one of only three Daffy's Elixir bottles known with the Doct A Daffy name embossed. Glass as thin as a light bulb and it's incredible it's survived in mint condition. Doesn't look as though it's ever been in the ground.


----------



## PrivyCheese

This isnt a bottle but its one of my favorite dug items. Its a finger oil lamp fromm around 1790-1800. Dug within a mile of Independence Hall in Philadelphia. Its has some cracks and alot of haze but I absolutely love it. If it could only talk.....


----------



## sandchip

I love this thread.  Really great stuff ya'll are posting.  Keep it coming!


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: deepbluedigger
> 
> A long time since I posted anything on here but I've just looked through this thread from the beginning and there are some great bottles among these posts!
> 
> This bottle isn't much to look at but it's one of my 4 or 5 most treasured. Dating about 1790-1820, it's one of only three Daffy's Elixir bottles known with the Doct A Daffy name embossed. Glass as thin as a light bulb and it's incredible it's survived in mint condition. Doesn't look as though it's ever been in the ground.


 Would love to have one of those Daffy's. I aways get outbid. One day though.


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: baltodigger
> 
> This isnt a bottle but its one of my favorite dug items. Its a finger oil lamp fromm around 1790-1800. Dug within a mile of Independence Hall in Philadelphia. Its has some cracks and alot of haze but I absolutely love it. If it could only talk.....


 Never saw anything like that. Killer!


----------



## bottlediger

That is a great Piece John and I think your age est. is spot on. Was it a late throw or did you get into an early pit there in Philly

 Digger ry


----------



## tristian bottle

Here is mine a nice early 1900's nova scotia ginger beer, valued around $1000


----------



## PrivyCheese

The earliest context in the hole ryan was mayyyyyybe 1815 or so. So I guess you could call it a late throw. But real close.
 Its was a 25 fott brick liner. Chris and matt were on the dig. I had first pick and picked a free blown food jar with a seal on it. Thought it was a real good pick. Sold it on ebay and got under a hundred for it. This finger lamp might have been my second or third pick. I personally think I got the best thing in the hole. I am not sure if it has alot of monetary value. But as I said I love it. 

   I collect antiques in general and have alot of stuff but this is my favorite piece in my entire collection. Note the corroded pewter ring on  top. Also here is a pic of the bottom (albeit not a very good one)


----------



## amblypygi

Great thread! This is the most valuable bottle I've owned so far. It was found by a diver working for me this summer. I traded him for another cobalt bottle and later had this appraised for $5000. The appraiser said that he wouldn't be surprised to see it go over 10k at the right auction. I've shown it to a bunch of hair bottle collectors and nobody's ever seen another one. If I do ever sell it I owe my buddy half of the take though, that was his fee for not being pissed at me for working such a sweet trade []


----------



## amblypygi

Oh c'mon, we can't even say p!ssed??? **** that shit []


----------



## amblypygi

Oops! I figured that would be censored too, sorry about that! I'll go censor it myself so that I don't offend any delicate bottle collector eyeballs (I know how dainty most of you are).


----------



## passthebottle

Great Bottles so far! Sorry but I'm going to post my Undolfo bottle again , not because it's as dear to me as some of my locals but because it's one that people like to look at because of what's on the bottom. Picture of the base to follow...


----------



## passthebottle

base


----------



## Mike O

here is my newest and now I think my best bottle. It is a GI-85a Lafayette liberty cap. Now this has a couple of things going for it 1st it is varient of the 85 and known as the 85a the difference is that there is a rivit mark or a dimple over the TT in Lafayette. So if that is not enough it is Aqua a very rare color for this or any other CT. flask for that matter. I am very happy to have been able to secure it into my collection and also happy to share the pictures with every one here.


----------



## appliedlips

Wow, that truly is a great flask. I can't remember seeing a Lafayette in aqua, and certainly not that one. Congrats


----------



## glass man

THE BOTTLE NINA IS GONNA PUT ON HERE FOR ME AIN'T THE BEST BOTTLE I HAVE EVER OWNED,BUT IT IS COOL AND I DON'T THINK A BARBERS BOTTLE IS ON HERE? NOT SURE. 

   THIS ONE IS 7 1/2 INCHES HIGH,BEAUTIFUL AMYTHIST[WHICH CAN'T REALLY BE SEEN THAT GREAT SHOULD HAVE DONE IT OUTSIDE,BUT WANTED TO JUST GET ONE ON HERE] IT IS HOBNAILED AND IN PERFECT CONDITION! A LOT OF THE HOBNAILED BOTTLES HAVE A LEAST A CHIP ON ONE OF THE HOBNAILS. ALSO HAS THE METAL/CORK TOP,ORIGINAL? ONE JUST LIKE THIS SOLD IN A GLASSWORKS AUCTION FOR AROUND $500 AFTER ADD IN COMMISION,POSTAGE ETC.[IN THE 90S,FLUKE? I GAVE NO WHERE THAT FOR MINE.] IT AIN'T IN THE SAME CLASS AS MANY OF THESE BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES ON HERE,BUT IT IS MY CONTRIBUTION! THANKS FOR SUCH A GREAT THREAD! JAMIE


----------



## Arabant

I was the proud owner of these two Gilbertson wedges till some time ago, then sold them for a good price.


----------



## epackage

*BIG $$$$$$$ Bottles...*

Found this accidentally and had to resurrect it. Take the time to go thru all 19 pages because there are some beauties in there !!!
       Jim


----------



## bostaurus

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> This is one I posted a while back, still my all-time best that I found in an 1860s creekbank dump back in 1975-76.


 Like this one!!


----------



## bostaurus

Thanks for the resurrection.  It is always good to look through this list every so often.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

The perfect thread for me today. We dug 2 privy's they both sucked,stone liners full of new junk.,reused to the max. I was getting a bit depressed because of the luck we have been having but when I saw this thread
    I decided to take some better pix of the puce eagle. (got a new camera yesterday) The pic I had of the flask in this thread wasn't togood. It is hard to take good pictures of this bottle. 

 This bottle will no doubt  be the best bottle of my lifetime.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Not a great pic but you can see the color.


----------



## epackage

I hope you have a special climate controlled well lit case to keep that baby displayed in a prominent place in your home Rick, I'm thinking right where the TV would normally be, I would never tire of staring at that thing.....Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I hope you have a special climate controlled well lit case to keep that baby displayed in a prominent place in your home Rick, I'm thinking right where the TV would normally be, I would never tire of staring at that thing.....Jim


 
 Na I keep in the dark.he likes it better[]


----------



## cookie

Here is  a super rare and valuable lid...it goes to MASON'S UNION jar..jar is worth about 100...lid...$2000...Sold in a Spurgeon auction a few years ago....


----------



## cookie

Rick- your flask is amazing- priceless.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I hope you have a special climate controlled well lit case to keep that baby displayed in a prominent place in your home Rick, I'm thinking right where the TV would normally be, I would never tire of staring at that thing.....Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na I keep in the dark.he likes it better[]
Click to expand...

 BOOOOOOOO  HISSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I hope you have a special climate controlled well lit case to keep that baby displayed in a prominent place in your home Rick, I'm thinking right where the TV would normally be, I would never tire of staring at that thing.....Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na I keep in the dark.he likes it better[]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BOOOOOOOO  HISSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Click to expand...

 
 Well I'm afraid of braking it,the glass is thin. I look at the pictures,its safer []


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> Rick- your flask is amazing- priceless.


 
 Thanx Cookie


----------



## kungfufighter

The bitters boys really liked this one


----------



## epackage

Beautifully Barreled Jeff...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I can't imagine pulling that out of a privy,wow.


----------



## kungfufighter

I actually think Judge McKenze had a dug example.  Maybe Brian S. can help with that...


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Man oh man, there are some extreamly fine pieces of glass here! []


----------



## RED Matthews

This is an interesting thread.  I will need to get my camera going to submit a picture of my favorite.  I would have trouble picking an absolute favorite - because I have many favorites for different reasons.  I guess my  #1 would be an early vial type of bottle that was dug in Greece and given to me, by an old friend.  Estimates of making put it at pre-100 BC.  Not anything that could be nailed down.  RED Matthews


----------



## bottlekid76

That Harvey's Prarie Bitters is just ridiculously killer!! WoW.... Of course that puce eagle is a stunner too! Awesome guys

 ~Tim


----------



## justanolddigger

Dug this is an 8x6x8ft deep privy that had been dipped, it was in a small corner that was missed


----------



## justanolddigger

oops, didn't know I had posted here before, sorry


----------



## bottlekid76

I guess someone needs to post a pickle on here lol Got this one a couple years ago... teal and iron pontiled

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76

This one's still my favorite barrel I have because of its odd color.

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage

Here's a pic of some of my best to go along with my Archdeacon Mineral Water in the center, 5 other Weiss Beers including the only known JJ POST in aqua(top center), the only two known style gravitating stoppers on the left and the Thomas Patent bottle(only known on 23 bottles) lower right center. 

 Sorry for the bad pic but I could use a new camera....Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  justanolddigger
> 
> oops, didn't know I had posted here before, sorry


 

 Thats ok we can look twice [] nice bottle


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's a pic of some of my best to go along with my Archdeacon Mineral Water in the center, 5 other Weiss Beers including the only known JJ POST in aqua(top center), the only two known style gravitating stoppers on the left and the Thomas Patent bottle(only known on 23 bottles) lower right center.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic but I could use a new camera....Jim


 
 Nice set up Jim. 
    Hey I just got a new camera,a Coolpix 14 mega pixel  99 bucks.  takes great pix. My other one got beat up "privy diggin"


----------



## epackage

Thanx Rick, mine is very old so I'll look into the coolpix...Jim[]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Thanx Rick, mine is very old so I'll look into the coolpix,...Jim[]


----------



## epackage

Just found one on E-Bay for $86.97, thanx for the heads up Rick...


----------



## CWBookAuthor

Many years ago, I bought the only 3 known McKeon's Torpedo soda from a guy in Washington,D.C. Two of the 3 bottles were in mint condition and the other had a lip chip. I sold the lip chipped specimen two a soda collector at the Lancaster, Pa., bottle show. One of the mint specimens was sold to a dentist in Manassas, Va.The other one was in my collection until we had twin boys and needed money (long story). I have never seen another at all. They were rare and still are. I have only a snap shot of the one I had kept, so a regular photo isn't available. Sorry.

 Mike


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W...  I decided to take some better pix of the puce eagle. (got a new camera yesterday)...


 
 Never realized what a great impression that beauty had.  You could trip over the embossing!


----------



## sandchip

Trying to keep this thread going...


----------



## sandchip

*


----------



## sandchip

!


----------



## bostaurus

Nice bottom!  Just oozes history.


----------



## kungfufighter

Kinda partial to this one myself...


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Trying to keep this thread going...


 One of the best CPMs I've ever seen.  Love that bottle!


----------



## blobbottlebob

> Mike


 Hey Mike (CWBook),
 Take a digital picture of your snapshot (careful that there is no glare from the angle). Crop it and post her up. Sure, you won't get the very best quality - but at least we get to see it!


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey sandchip,
 That cancer and canker bottle is stunning awesome. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Top of the line for me was the famous Pepsi Hutch from Escambia Pepsi Cola Bottling Co. in Pensacola FL owned by Jacob Lipps. I have others that I like more but when the hutch left my collection it fetched 2 grand.


 theres absolutely no way i could have brought myself to sell that bottle...[8|]


----------



## earlyglass

I haven't been here in a while. It is nice to see a few great pieces posted here again... they never get old. Wait, they are old, but I never get tired of seeing them! Love the Howards Jimbo... but you already knew that!

 Not sure how you can just pick one, but here are a few medicines that I really like!

 Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Just found one on E-Bay for $86.97, thanx for the heads up Rick...


 
 Yeah I forgot to say,they are cheaper online


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W...  I decided to take some better pix of the puce eagle. (got a new camera yesterday)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never realized what a great impression that beauty had.  You could trip over the embossing!
Click to expand...

 
 Never heard that expression []


----------



## RICKJJ59W

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> *


 
 I love this thing. was it dug?


----------



## sandchip

Yep, it was dug (not by me, dammit) and it hasn't been cleaned either.


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> Kinda partial to this one myself...


 
 Exceptional beauty.


----------



## sandchip

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> I haven't been here in a while. It is nice to see a few great pieces posted here again... they never get old. Wait, they are old, but I never get tired of seeing them! Love the Howards Jimbo... but you already knew that!
> 
> Not sure how you can just pick one, but here are a few medicines that I really like!
> 
> Mike


 
 Incredible array of autumn glass.

 I'd never want to get in a shootout with you Mike, me with an old six-shooter and you with a belt-fed M2.  Great bottles.


----------



## kungfufighter

I'll take the Pile Remedy Mike, you can keep the rest


----------



## itz3r1k

These are some of my favorites. The bigger ones At least. []
 The Relustro Bottle has the original cork,label,and contents.
 It is a nice bottle with a good tooled lip.


----------



## itz3r1k

I do not know much about this one but i love the way it looks []


----------



## itz3r1k

This one is a local bottle.


----------



## itz3r1k

But this one is by far my favorite []


----------



## itz3r1k

Side one.


----------



## itz3r1k

Side two.


----------



## itz3r1k

And here is the newest one to my collection that i got yesterday for 5 dollars []


----------



## itz3r1k

And last but not least is my collection of bottles as of right now [] I do not think it is to bad for an 18 year old who started collecting when he was 15. From Left to Right. Left side Bryant's root beer, Blown sample soda bottle from fort smith, AR (Another local bottle) Three in one oil from 3 in one oil CO.,small Listerine bottle,large Listerine bottle,Front row B.P Watson Selma ALA hutch bottle, Poison bottle And Rx bottle from size 3iv to 3ss, back row Two tooled lip milk bottles, Croft's Swiss milk cocoa, Soda bottle,Beer bottle, DCOLA Western ohio bottling works Pualding, ohio. Right side Baxters extra strong bluing,relustro polish, Good for automobiles and carriages,Piso's cure for consumption, chamberlains colic cholera and diarrhea remedy, Caldwell's central drug store 803 car ave, Fort Smith, ARK. And that is my collection as of right now [] Have yet to do a dig yet but really want to. And will add that all but 2 are blown bottles with tooled lips [] I am picky in which bottles i get  I love anything from 1800 - 1920 or so.


----------



## 2muchstuff

NOW there is Pics for your all"s calender unprepared ,unrestricted and unrehearsed,you have 365 spaces available more if you fill in blanks at end of each month on page and they are all AWSOME......


----------



## Wheelah23

This yellow amber one is the best I've dug and own. The cobalt is nice, but it's got bad cracks in the back. My digging partner got a whole, undamaged cobalt one out of the dig. All are OP.


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  itz3r1k
> 
> I do not know much about this one but i love the way it looks []


 
 One of the first bottles I ever dug.  Still have it and others like it.

 PD


----------



## Penn Digger

> ORIGINAL:  itz3r1k
> 
> But this one is by far my favorite []


 

 Don't mean to burst your bubble, but that bottle is very common in some areas.  May bring $10 at a good show, many are over priced.  Product of Warren, PA.  We dug 5 in one dig a year or so ago.  Forum member Idigjars has hundreds of them, I have sent him a few.  Swirley or oddball variants may bring a little more.  Just me thoughts.

 PD


----------



## itz3r1k

I did not think i said anything about it being rare or valuable did i? Nope did not [] It is my favorite and that is it. I do not plan to sell it or anything I love the color of the bottle mostly. it is a real real nice dark green. And i had several Ancestors in my family that had consumption about the time this product showed up. So for all i know one of my ancestors used it [] Not this particular bottle what have you but the product. another reason is cause my grand father gave it to me. Ugh i hate when people say it is not rare or not worth much. I do not care >.< I have a man in my civil war reenacting company that is like that. Even though all i said is i like that type of weapon. Or in this case bottle. Now in no way was this message mean't as mean. Just to clear that up

 Your most humble and obedient servant,
 Erik William Creekmore,


----------



## LC

I have one of these somewhere as well as many others on here most likely . I have always kept it for that very reason , I like the way it is embossed . .


----------



## itz3r1k

Mine and two other bottles  are currently soaking in CLR. We will see the results tomorrow []


----------



## LC

I have six or eight boxes of Cincinnati sodas that are all stained . I have been wanting to get them out for ages and see if CLR or other brands of cleaners might clean them up a bit . I guess over all the best thing to do with them is give them all a tumble . Only problem is I do not have a tumbler nor the funds to send them off to have them cleaned . Need to get them out regardless , I have not seen any of them for quite some time .


----------



## itz3r1k

I'll let ya know how they come out OK? Now mine are probably at a 50/50 mix right now and i wanna try to see how well it works out.


----------



## LC

Good luck with it . I have read about several different cleaning methods on here , but have never tried any of them . Seems I just never get the time . And now that cold weather has set in , I care little to go out in a cold building to even get them !


----------



## itz3r1k

Yea CLR did not work at all... they sat in it for two days and did nothing. So that is a bust and now i have two BB's stuck in one of my bottles >.<


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  itz3r1k
> 
> I did not think i said anything about it being rare or valuable did i? Nope did not . Ugh i hate when people say it is not rare or not worth much. I do not care >.< I have a man in my civil war reenacting company that is like that. Even though all i said is i like that type of weapon. Or in this case bottle.
> 
> Your most humble and obedient servant,
> Erik William Creekmore,


 Maybe the reason the commonality or value of your bottle was brought up is because this post was about best bottle "VALUE WISE", if you had taken the time to go thru it....Jim


----------



## epackage

No disrespect meant...Jim


----------



## CALDIGR2

Back in '88 I dug the top Western flask known. It was a 7UP green N.Grange and embossed from shoulder to base. It went for 3/4 of a 100G. Back then who bothered with photos? Well, not me. Heck, I'm still not much good at it.


----------

